# Random Shots



## The Creepster

Ok so we have Random thoughts.....why not Random Shots

I am looking for these if anyone has seen them.........


----------



## Dark Star

Can anyone tell me how to use this damn thing?


----------



## scareme

Can anyone tell me how to use this damn thing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This lovely creature resides at the Battlefield B&B in Gettysburg. He's been reading some of the posts here:


----------



## The Creepster

DAMMIT, where did I put that wrench?


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Creepster said:


> DAMMIT, where did I put that wrench?


I covet your tools Creepster! You have an expensive habit there.


----------



## Dark Star

*OK.....a little more than half*


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> I covet your tools Creepster! You have an expensive habit there.


te-heheheeheh Haunti has tool envy:googly:

Anyone seen my rigid frame?


----------



## scareme

The Creepster said:


> te-heheheeheh Haunti has tool envy:googly:
> 
> Anyone seen my rigid frame?


No, and I'm a married woman, so I shouldn't be seeing your rigid frame, much less touching it.


----------



## randomr8

Guess....

View attachment 1528


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhhh look at DA BABY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice snake, Creep. Is that a rattler?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice snake, Creep. Is that a rattler?


Yeah....a little baby rattler getting a tan
Heres a adult on for ya!!!!!
this ones a 6 footer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Its Dehydro-frog, guardian of Free Wood!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Rigid frames? hot snake? free wood?


You people need more action...

LOL


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...now whos going to clean this mess up.....I KNOW someone is GUILTY!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey Creep, you just need to teach the kids to put away their toys


----------



## Dark Angel 27

debbie, why is your head...er mind in the gutter? and i loved the sign too! know where i can find it?


----------



## Death's Door

I take it that Lord Humongus is playing with your toys and has no intent on sharing or letting you have them back.


----------



## The Creepster

Alright who scratched the fender...and LEFT THE TANK EMPTY!!!!!!!!!! DAMMIT


----------



## Dark Star

*Yummy...........
*


----------



## The Creepster

toast is good..... chalk full of toastyness


----------



## Zurgh

For the over or under "Loved" ... Debbie & others... here with there mind in the gutter...

The "JUNK SHOT!!!"

LOL!










WOW,MOM,WOW!!!

Creepster, Snakes & Toasts... Awesome!!!


----------



## Goblin

Seen this for Father's Day. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## scareme

Hauntiholik said:


>


Wouldn't you know it, just when my ship comes in.


----------



## The Creepster

So..I am real bad at directions.......


----------



## debbie5

Do I need to rate that junk....?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Dark Star

Something is sooo wrong here!


----------



## The Creepster

Disney's next film in production


----------



## Spooky1

Tested out my camera with some shots of the moon.



















Moon Shots :: MOV02442.mp4 video by SpookyTJ - Photobucket


----------



## Dark Star

Really nice photos Spooky, but the video is awesome!


----------



## Evil Queen

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd258/scubawidow/stuff/funny-****.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## randomr8

View attachment 1587


Taken this morning on Edisto Island.


----------



## randomr8

Spooky1 said:


> Tested out my camera with some shots of the moon.


Nice shots. Camera model?


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Jaybo

Spooky1 said:


> Tested out my camera with some shots of the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Shots :: MOV02442.mp4 video by SpookyTJ - Photobucket


Woah! Nice video! What camera you using?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaybo said:


> Woah! Nice video! What camera you using?


It's a Sony DSC H50 digital camera. The video turned out surprisingly well. Spooky1 used the zoom for the pictures and video.


----------



## Spooky1

I also used a tripod when taking the video. Otherwise it would have been way too shaky.


----------



## The Creepster

In the spirit of Debbie's junk rating services.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that the view from your front door, Creep?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I think that might be Creepster's back yard.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Is that the view from your front door, Creep?:googly:





Spooky1 said:


> I think that might be Creepster's back yard.


I wish.....this is what I get to look at 23 hours a day


----------



## Just Whisper

randomr8 said:


> View attachment 1587
> 
> 
> Taken this morning on Edisto Island.


"We're here to stir your witch's brew. Which way is the cauldron?"


----------



## Just Whisper

Spoky/Roxy, I really love those photos and the video of the moon. They are so captivating.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, JW! We lucked out with having a very photogenic moon that night


----------



## Glockink




----------



## Spooky1

I think maybe Roxy and I should get a cake like this for our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Evil Queen

I love that cake! I wonder where they got the topper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen said:


> I love that cake! I wonder where they got the topper.


Here's one source - it's the "Love Never Dies Anniversary Custom Cake Topper".

http://www.artstyle-caketops.com/love-never-dies-anniversary-custom-cake-topper.html


----------



## The Creepster

I found Space Ghost.....he almost escaped


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## The Creepster

"Run and you'll only die tired....."


----------



## Lauriebeast

LOL, these are all very funny you guys...thanks for posting 'em


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Spooky1

These squirrels can get into any birdfeeder.


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## Evil Queen

Pillow fight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I had a pet like this, I could walk the streets at night without fear:


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, now, that's just so wrong, Creep:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Your right Roxy.....


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## randomr8

Hauntiholik said:


>


This speaks to me....


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> Oh, now, that's just so wrong, Creep:googly::jol:


Its a real sign that is posted some places. This is a real sign too








I don't read chinese, but the japanese versions of these signs say "Beware of molestors/perverts" In japan the problem of women being groped on trains is so bad that late at night there are all women cars to try and get rid of this problem.


----------



## debbie5

I'm OFF TO BEIJIING! Whhheeeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How swine flu really started.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewwww


----------



## Lauriebeast

I wonder if these are really salty


----------



## Lauriebeast

Now this is what I call brilliant marketing


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Lauriebeast

For this, you'll need an extra large "croc" pot


----------



## Hauntiholik

Puts a smile on your face doesn't it?


----------



## Evil Queen

You found a picture of Creepster!


----------



## Spooky1

The only good Smurf, is a dead Smurf.


----------



## The Creepster

Nah I more of a pink color...like a pretty spring dress


----------



## The Creepster

Bruno over did it last night........party foul


----------



## Zurgh

Dr. Merlin says "MORTAL COMBAT!"








Damn cat & hiss bloody battle obsession!:googly: I think he will go for a fatality!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Zurgh

:googly:


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## RoxyBlue

Aircraft Crashes into Four Buildings!

Brace yourself before looking at the following image. A pilot at low level has no control over his aircraft. It narrowly misses a crowd gathered for the airshow and slams into four buildings. One can only imagine the horror of the occupants inside those buildings.


----------



## debbie5

AAAAAAAhhhhahahahhahahaha! My worst nightmare come true!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Well they are supposed to be portable, right?


----------



## Spooky1

FASTRACK


----------



## debbie5

A- hahahahhahaa, Spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Lauriebeast

Never drive behind a cement truck


----------



## The Creepster

All I am saying......


----------



## Zurgh

Tragic poisoning of a local widow...


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Spooky1 said:


> FASTRACK


*Bahahaha - I had to save this one!*


----------

